# Is Using Posemaniacs Cheating?



## Rook (Nov 8, 2010)

So I'm still trying to learn anatomy, but I also want to draw for fun. So recently, whenever I have trouble with anatomy, I copy a pose from Posemaniacs and put details over it. 

I didn't think anything of it, because I've always believed references=good way to learn. But...Is posemaniacs like using a normal reference or does it make things too easy?

Is copying these poses beneficial to me in any way or should I stop and use another method? It's not the ONLY method I use, but when drawing characters I turn to it a lot.

Edit:



> I've just been copying the poses as in *looking at them and drawing them*, not tracing them


----------



## Runefox (Nov 8, 2010)

Well... To me, it seems similar to an artist using a mannequin for pose ideas. I've gone and done it a few times, myself, though I've made certain that I wasn't tracing it or anything, merely using it as a base for a pose, creating my own lines and so on. I think it can be a great tool to figure out how certain parts of the body sit when they move to certain positions (especially given that the muscular structure is visible), which should help when creating your own poses.

But I'm sure a more seasoned artist could tell you more, or give you a better resource.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 8, 2010)

Copy a Pose and add details over it?

You need to clarify. Having it open on a screen and using it by eye is fine. Copying it into photoshop and tracing over the top is not.

Anything that gives a reference is fine. You could even go and fire up Poser and use that to create the pose you want and find the perfect angle as reference. It's fine, as long as you don't render it and post it claiming it to be art, or render then trace.


----------



## Zydala (Nov 8, 2010)

Posemaniacs is okay for general poses and figuring out dynamic angles, and gesture sketching, but not really good for close detail. It's too stiff and robotic in a lot of ways - after all, it's just a pre-rendered figure posed in a lot of different ways, kind of like a doll. It's not necessarily explaining all the nuances and complexities of the human body. It's a good resource for people who have studied anatomy a bit better so they know when something looks weird because it's a computer-generated pose.

I'd look at real life references. Look in a mirror, or take a photo of yourself/other people who pose for you. And, as it's been stated, try not to trace and put features on; not only do you not really learn anything that way, but it's obvious that you're just overlaying a picture and not really _understanding_ a picture. If you're not doing that, it's okay.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 8, 2010)

As long as its for study that's fine. Trying to post it may be another issue. Beginners still haven't mastered their foundations to use reference correctly. So keep in mind Posemaniacs is a *tool* and meant for study or warm up exercises. It's to get you to keep drawing in mass amounts because you need to make a lot of quantity to learn quality. As you said it's not the only tool you use, but do mix it up so you learn different ways to understand your foundations.


----------



## Rook (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh no, you guys misunderstand. I've just been copying the poses as in *looking at them and drawing them*, not tracing them o_o

But yeah, sometimes I feel like using such a perfect model for muscles as reference might be cheating. I'm not sure whether or not it's helping me learn the muscles or not. I guess I'll have to figure out a way to test myself before I can be sure.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 8, 2010)

Posemaniacs is not perfect. It's shitty, has low resolution and misleads often.


----------



## Zydala (Nov 8, 2010)

Rook said:


> Oh no, you guys misunderstand. I've just been copying the poses as in *looking at them and drawing them*, not tracing them o_o
> 
> But yeah, sometimes I feel like using such a perfect model for muscles as reference might be cheating. I'm not sure whether or not it's helping me learn the muscles or not. I guess I'll have to figure out a way to test myself before I can be sure.


 
yeah, like I said, even if you're not tracing, it's not always the best resource. 'cheating' is the wrong word for it though. it's just not the most effective in all circumstances.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 8, 2010)

Personally, I don't think so as long as you cite that you copied Posemaniacs. I think it could be used as a good way to practice how things bend and look at certain angles and stuff. I should try looking at it because I haven't been drawing for what feels like weeks ]:


----------



## Jw (Nov 8, 2010)

Pose maniacs is not cheating, but as said before, it's not a final by any means. Draw from life as much as possible, and get extra in with that site. Practice is practice, in my opinion there is no such thing as cheating there. 

Though you can try snapping some photographs of friends occasionally. That is often a good way to get in some practice, plus it's easier to look and see if their face looks real/familiar.

And on a final note: drawing from live people is the perfect resource for muscles, skin, fat, and skeletons in as they appear in a figure.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 8, 2010)

I prefer taking my own pose pictures. Helps me get into drawing it more.


----------



## Tonus (Nov 8, 2010)

Rook said:


> But yeah, sometimes I feel like using such a perfect model for muscles as reference might be cheating. I'm not sure whether or not it's helping me learn the muscles or not. I guess I'll have to figure out a way to test myself before I can be sure.


 Easiest way to track your progress is to try some sketches or drawings without references every once in a while, and compare with previous efforts.  Repetition is one way to improve at art, so using references for most/all of your work _should_ certainly help you to improve.  But it's easy enough to check and track your progress.


----------



## Kawaburd (Nov 15, 2010)

If you're drawing from sight/memory alone, it isn't cheating.  If anything, it's better to do that at least a little to get the hang of dynamic perspectives, anatomy, etc.  It's kinda like the whole "Is this artist's POSE copyrighted?" question.  Only plagiarism if you're stealing someone's character or outright tracing IMO.


----------



## Emily_Maus (Nov 17, 2010)

I used to use Pose Maniacs, but again, it didn't have the level of detail I wanted, and give me detail that I didn't want (It's not very helpful if you want to draw people with their skin on.)
However, I wouldn't copy it analytically, taking in all the detail and posting it on paper. But rather, I'd look for about twenty seconds, sussing it out, then do a rough gesture sketch, not to copy the image of the piece, but the 'spirit' or 'expression' of the pose; ie what I've drawn is going to be deformed with my sense of foreshortening and random mutations my jaded short term memory is going to put in.

Alternatively, you could look at it analytically, and you're non-dominant hand (Ie if you're right handed, use your left.) from my personal opinion, I think the result should look scrappier but catches the essence of the drawing, and not be bogged down by details. Plus it's a fun challenge. (Or you could do it normally, thinking about the details Pose maniacs do and be happy. :3 )


----------



## Saeto15 (Nov 20, 2010)

Are you worried that if people knew you weren't drawing something  straight from your imagination they'd accuse you of cheating?  That's  ridiculous.  A lot of professional artists can't pull off a perfect  drawing without reference, so as a beginner you have nothing to worry  about.

If you really feel bad about using poses from Posemaniacs, just cite your source and link back to the site.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 27, 2010)

Never heard of this posemaniacs and just checked it out. Guess it's ok but when I was trying to learn anatomy I actually used DAZ3D (free) and could custom pose the figure, lighting, and angle of view. Helped alot. Though it's a bit of a bitch to use and takes some getting used to.


----------

